# BOINC broke muh wireless!!!



## scope54 (Jun 11, 2009)

So, i wanted to have my laptop just sit and do nothing but compute crap for BOINC. I install the software (downloaded it onto the laptop wirelessly fyi) and it asks me to reboot. I do then bing bang boom wireless adapter doesn't even show up in device manager. The switch is on on the laptop, but no blue light (blue means on...). So brainstorm with me please, what could've been done to kill the wireless?

Lappy specs:
Turion @ 1.6ghz
2gb DDR2
100gb HD
Geforce 6150 go (with latest drivers)
and the wireless adapter is some broadcomm one built into the lappy.
Vista Business x64

(i paid $1000 2 years ago for this meh computer..... :shadedshu )


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 11, 2009)

take off the BOINC and see if it works again. At least eliminate that as a factor.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol, sorry i should have also included what i have done so far. So far, I've uninstalled Boinc manager, restarted, made sure the wireless service was running (it was), turned the wireless on and off via switch with device manager open (nothing happened, even after i said look for new things). Right now i may go searching for any and all Boinc software left on the pc and delete it.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 11, 2009)

all right so nevermind, i think my laptop just doesnt want to cooperate anymore, now it doesnt even want to POST, just starts looping like a desktop would with a bad overclock. Now i feel bad, can an Admin move this thread to another location, and maybe change the title to 'Broken Laptop!!' ?


----------



## scope54 (Jun 11, 2009)

update: so i cycled the RAM (switched their slots), and tried to run memtest86 but it shutdown each time while the test was going. so for shits and giggles I booted up (cause i also notice it didnt have any troubles getting to POST) Windows. The wireless adapter works, installed BOINC, its now working too.... WTF!?!??!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 11, 2009)

very odd - did you drop laptop? may have disturbed the cables or something.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 12, 2009)

no thats the thing, i sat it down, its started to wonk out when i restarted after i installed boinc, and then starting working after i did something... but wahtever i now have 3 computers crunching for techpowerup's team. 

and i love how it looks in the task manager performance tab.... 

the lappy, my machine here, and an older 939 opty machine @ 2.8ghz


----------

